

Dave Winer: Bored with Buzz after 15 minutes  - andre
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/02/09/googleBuzzPfffft.html

======
jonknee
I don't think Dave could bring himself to enjoy anything that prominently
features Atom, PubSubHubbub and OAuth. Dave didn't invent these things and as
such Dave's personal development stack doesn't support these things.

~~~
tcskeptic
I'm just surprised that Buzz doesn't somehow reinvent an application he
deployed 3 years ago (which sank like a stone unnoticed) but is now evidence
of Google's evil intentions to destroy his established internet standard.

------
robotron
Winer and the majority (all?) of those commenting act as if Gmail has been
this walled-off pristine email client. WRONG. There is chat, RSS feeds, SMS,
Calendar, Docs, Location and iGoogle gadgets, etc all bundled up in Gmail if
you want them. It has never been just about email and might as well absorb
status updates and Wave-isms. These people sound just like users complaining
about every little change with Facebook.

~~~
waterlesscloud
How many use those features? So there's an indication of how many will use
Buzz.

~~~
houseabsolute
All I'm saying is that I can't understand how anyone who uses Twitter
regularly can claim to be bored with Buzz in an intellectually honest way.

~~~
robryan
It's the same criticism people have had with wave really "I log in, nothing
much is happening, it's boring" Wouldn't facebook be pretty much the same if
all your friends weren't posting?

~~~
houseabsolute
Fair enough, but considering Buzz has only rolled out to a small portion of
gmail users, it's a premature in the extreme (hence "intellectually
dishonest") to claim to be bored with it.

------
zitterbewegung
I'm not bored with buzz after a few minutes. Looks like someone is trying to
capitalize on the hype of buzz (to catch the buzz so to speak) for their own
blog by saying it sucks.

------
tumult
7 paragraphs and 0 to say.

~~~
Semiapies
But at least each paragraph had its own permalink.

~~~
CUViper
But they're indexed anchors, so if he ever inserts or reorders content, the
links will break.

~~~
Semiapies
Clearly, his individually indexed paragraphs are undying prose that mustn't be
modified.

------
mgrouchy
Seems to me that Dave Winer is always down on something. If its not Buzz its
twitter or PubSubHubbub its something else. I don't know Mr. Winer, so I try
not to judge, but to me he just seems to be negative guy.

~~~
easp
I don't know, he's been pretty enthusiastic about a lot of things, and,
anticipating snarks, not just his own work.

To take one of your examples, he was quite enthusiastic about Twitter,
championed it in the early days and staring building on it.

Even earlier, I seem to recall him being supportive of Ev Williams and Blogger
way back when it was, arguably, a competitor to Dave's Frontier and Radio
products.

I think a lot of people don't appreciate the amount of expeience the guy has
in the tech industry or what it has taught him. He embraced the web back when
a lot of geeks were still in diapers, and before that had a decade or more as
an entrepreneur/developer in desktop software.

He's definitely opinionated, and can be abrasive, but his stance is generally
that of an advocate for both users and small developers. He likes accessable
interoperability and hates it when big companies come in late and try to coopt
standards to their advantage by pushing complexity to shut early innovators
and upstarts out of the space.

------
caryme
I might be mistaken, but didn't they say in the Q&A portion of the
announcement that today's API release is only the beginning and we should
expect a more featured API by Google I/O?

------
1010011010
"Wahh, it's not rss and rsscloud-based."

------
nym
Dave Whiner.

